#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  ضد ویروس کاملاً قوی شید (ایرانی و معتبر) sheed anti virus

## mehdifull

قدرت ضد ویروس شید بعلت استفاده همزمان از دو موتور خارجی بسیار بالا است. در واقع  با تلفیق دو موتور نقاط ضعف موتور ها پوشیده شده و نقاط قوت آنها به هم اضافه  می‌شوند. همینطور از آنجایی که هر موتور از روش های خاصی برای یافتن ویروس های  ناشناخته استفاده می‌کند، استفاده همزمان آنها باعث شناسایی بالاتر ویروس های  ناشناخته نیز می‌شود. همچنین مدت زمان بین تولید ویروس و زمانی که ویروس شناسایی می  شود نیز کوتاه تر می‌شود. در آخر ضد ویروس شید شامل سیستم محافظت از یواس‌بی می  باشد که از آلودگی از طریق درایوهای فلش جلوگیری می‌کند.
*- محافظت ویژه از یواس‌بی*
این سیستم در واقع جایگزینی برای  سیستم های محافظت از یواس‌بی (یواس‌بی سکیوریتی) است که با جلوگیری از آلودگی  رایانه در مقابل ویروس‌های یواس‌بی عمل می‌کند. این سیستم با شناسایی اتوران ها و  اسکن هوشمند فایل های فلش درایو ها از آلودگی رایانه از این طریق جلوگیری می‌کند.  همچنین اگرچه قسمتی از این سیستم احتیاج به بروزرسانی ضد ویروس ندارد، اما برای  استفاده از تمام توان این سیستم می‌بایست ضد ویروس بروز باشد
*برای دانلود و آشنایی کامل ،لینک سایت رو میگذارم چون حجمش سنگینه
http://www.sheedantivirus.com/index.html*

----------

*ajan*,*aliavr*,*arta00*,*calami*,*jahansony*,*ma1369*,*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*reza-r*,*sardarshams*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## adel622

لینکی که گذاشتین آلوده ست


> قدرت ضد ویروس شید بعلت استفاده همزمان از دو موتور خارجی بسیار بالا است. در واقع با تلفیق دو موتور نقاط ضعف موتور ها پوشیده شده و نقاط قوت آنها به هم اضافه می‌شوند. همینطور از آنجایی که هر موتور از روش های خاصی برای یافتن ویروس های ناشناخته استفاده می‌کند، استفاده همزمان آنها باعث شناسایی بالاتر ویروس های ناشناخته نیز می‌شود. همچنین مدت زمان بین تولید ویروس و زمانی که ویروس شناسایی می شود نیز کوتاه تر می‌شود. در آخر ضد ویروس شید شامل سیستم محافظت از یواس‌بی می باشد که از آلودگی از طریق درایوهای فلش جلوگیری می‌کند.
> *- محافظت ویژه از یواس‌بی*
> این سیستم در واقع جایگزینی برای سیستم های محافظت از یواس‌بی (یواس‌بی سکیوریتی) است که با جلوگیری از آلودگی رایانه در مقابل ویروس‌های یواس‌بی عمل می‌کند. این سیستم با شناسایی اتوران ها و اسکن هوشمند فایل های فلش درایو ها از آلودگی رایانه از این طریق جلوگیری می‌کند. همچنین اگرچه قسمتی از این سیستم احتیاج به بروزرسانی ضد ویروس ندارد، اما برای استفاده از تمام توان این سیستم می‌بایست ضد ویروس بروز باشد
> *برای دانلود و آشنایی کامل ،لینک سایت رو میگذارم چون حجمش سنگینه
> http://www.sheedantivirus.com/index.html*

----------

*calami*,*jahansony*,*mehdifull*,*meigoon*,*reza-r*

----------


## Ya Xun

من نود 32 دارم صفحه رو بلوگه کرد 
خوب منم غیر فعالش کردم و دانلودش کردم

----------

*aliavr*,*calami*,*jahansony*,*mehdifull*,*meigoon*,*reza-r*

----------


## mehdifull

دوست عزیز این لینک آلوده نمیباشد فقط شرکت نود بدلایلی که مربوط به تجارت  میباشد آن را مسدود کرده است(در صورت نصب بودن نود بر روی سیستم شما) اگر شما از آنتی ویروس نود استفاده میکنید اول نود را غیر فعال کرده و با خیال راحت آن را دانلود کنید.

----------

*aliavr*,*calami*,*jahansony*,*ma1369*,*mehdi50*,*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*reza-r*

----------


## nekooee

فکر میکنم از موتور نود در این آنتی ویروس بی اجازه استفاده شده و برای همین صفحه رو بلوکه کرده

----------

*aliavr*,*calami*,*Dr.Laptop*,*jahansony*,*m.pezeshki*,*mehdi50*,*mehdifull*,*meigoon*,*reza-r*,*salexe*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## Dr.Laptop

مزایده فروش دامنه www.sheed-antivirus.ir شروع شد !!

دوستانی که مایل به خریداری دامنه sheed-antivirus.ir هستند میتوانند در سایت ثبت نام کرده و در بخش نظرات همین موضوع قیمت پیشنهادی برای خرید دامنه را با درج مشخصات و شماره تماس اعلام بفرمایند . بدیهی است دامنه و تمام دسترسی های سایت به بالاترین پیشنهاد فروخته خواهد شد.


*قیمت پایه : 30.000.000 میلیون ریال معادل 3 میلیون تومان میباشد*

( توجه ! قیمت پیشنهادی نمیتواند زیر قیمت پایه باشد ! )
( حداقل قیمت اختلاف پیشنهادی برای بالابردن مزایده مبلغ 1.000.000 ریال میباشد. )

----------

*ajan*,*dimareas*,*ma1369*,*mehdifull*,*mohammad2567*,*صابری*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## ajan

> مزایده فروش دامنه www.sheed-antivirus.ir شروع شد !!
> 
> دوستانی که مایل به خریداری دامنه sheed-antivirus.ir هستند میتوانند در سایت ثبت نام کرده و در بخش نظرات همین موضوع قیمت پیشنهادی برای خرید دامنه را با درج مشخصات و شماره تماس اعلام بفرمایند . بدیهی است دامنه و تمام دسترسی های سایت به بالاترین پیشنهاد فروخته خواهد شد.
> 
> 
> *قیمت پایه : 30.000.000 میلیون ریال معادل 3 میلیون تومان میباشد*
> 
> ( توجه ! قیمت پیشنهادی نمیتواند زیر قیمت پایه باشد ! )
> ( حداقل قیمت اختلاف پیشنهادی برای بالابردن مزایده مبلغ 1.000.000 ریال میباشد. )


سلام دوست من دامنه به چه دردی میخوری عزیز خود شید سایت چند عزیز مبلغ مشخص کن

----------

*mehdifull*

----------


## ajan

> سلام دوست من دامنه به چه دردی میخوری عزیز خود شید سایت چند عزیز مبلغ مشخص کن


سلام دوستان ایرانی های و چینی توی مهندسی مع*** خیلی با حال تر از همه در کل دنیا عمل می کنه امنیت در کامپیوتر با 2 جستجوگر باشد تا 4.5. 6. 7 چند جستجوگر مهندس ایرانی ما برنامه نویسی کرده و همه راضی هستند و چون مغز خوبی داری شاید بعضی اشگالات داشته باشه اما به مرو حل می کنه انشالله 

به ایرانی بودن شید افتخار می کنیم و ما پول به حساب خارجی که نمی دونیم با پول اون چکار می کنه نمی ریه این خیلی خوب افتخار شید افتخار ایران هست



و تحریم ما جنگ با ما بود ما خودمان را باید بشناسیم که با چه کسانی طرف حساب هستیم باید با اختراع در سند الکترونیک و نرمافزار خیلی مهم تر از دنیا باشیم

----------

